# Show your LBS



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Well .. pretty self explanatory lol .. would like to see photos of your LBS and maybe share a bit of what you think of the LBS ! .. well I'll start it off with one of my favorites ! My 2 favorite things about the LBS is that it is ultra pocketable .. and that it melts into my hand with almost zero tension on the wrist due to not having protruding forks far beyond my hand ... the thing I dont like about the LBS ... is I cant put it DOWN ! Lol .. good day guys !





































Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Brook (Mar 4, 2018)

I've got a couple ???? and agree with your points above..small enough to be small..shoot it like all my other frames..it's the highest anchor point I use so easy to get dialled in with..here's a few old pics without getting up off my ass to take more.
I don't know what you call that one above mate but it's sick????


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

Here is mine. 
Love the foregrip (phatty) on it and the colors... plus it pockets well and shoot fine.


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Ohyea. I had an ORIGINAL J5 LBS, but I slang it to another Forum Member that really wanted to add an authentic LBS to his collection. So instead of bugging J5 for another I scraped this dog together to get me through the dark times.






























Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## urbanshooter (Aug 23, 2017)

Here's mine... I can't put it down either! Because it is so pocketable it can always be carried and shot! Probably the best small slimline compact EDC. I love it. My targets hate it.


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Mr Brooks said:


> I've got a couple  and agree with your points above..small enough to be small..shoot it like all my other frames..it's the highest anchor point I use so easy to get dialled in with..here's a few old pics without getting up off my *** to take more.
> I don't know what you call that one above mate but it's sick


Love it brother .. man you have always shown alot of love for me .. thank you

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

MakoPat said:


> Here is mine.
> Love the foregrip (phatty) on it and the colors... plus it pockets well and shoot fine.


Sweet! That one is definetly unique ! Only 1 of it's kind so far .. pretty darn cool!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Mojave Mo said:


> Ohyea. I had an ORIGINAL J5 LBS, but I slang it to another Forum Member that really wanted to add an authentic LBS to his collection. So instead of bugging J5 for another I scraped this dog together to get me through the dark times.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow bro!!! I dont remember seeing this one !! . It looks very cool !! .. when I have some time .. we will get you another J5 original in your hands ... you did a great job on this 1 !

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

urbanshooter said:


> Here's mine... I can't put it down either! Because it is so pocketable it can always be carried and shot! Probably the best small slimline compact EDC. I love it. My targets hate it.


Haha the targets hate it!!!!!! I like that .. "LBS .. you will love it ... but your targets will hate it!!!" We need some t shirts!  ... thanks for all your support my friend !

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

these are my two,i love the skateboard LBS's curve,but the *baby* is my favorite,both are amazingly accurate ,evn in my hands


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Well not all J5 originals but u never said no Canadian knock offs lol


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

skarrd said:


> these are my two,i love the skateboard LBS's curve,but the *baby* is my favorite,both are amazingly accurate ,evn in my hands


I love those buddy !  .. I distinctively remember making these 2 ... I am so glad they have been great shooters for you my friend! 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Port boy said:


> Well not all J5 originals but u never said no Canadian knock offs lol


Knockoff??? Bro that has the J5 seal of approval! Lol .. they look great man ! .. I need to buff that blue one for you ... now I can make them shine like the ones you made ! 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Joey Jfive Lujan said:


> Port boy said:
> 
> 
> > Well not all J5 originals but u never said no Canadian knock offs lol
> ...


well I have that sheet of g10 so my learning curve is going to start soon just have to decide on a frame and jump in so be prepared for the questions that I am going to be firing at ya I have a couple of buffing wheels and diamond stick and green stick so should be able to pull it off ! I hope


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

You got it man .. you know you can ask whatever !! .. and if I know I will help .. if I dont know .. then we will figure it out!  ... get crackin bro!!!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

I know u got my back bro just nervous lol


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Somehow my post got deleted, and it was long..

In short I love the LBS. Its good for everything, great size, takes all sorts of setups well and looks great. Here's my daily carry in a few different setups, thanks for the great design Joey - TEAM LBS! :






























Sent from my SM-T280 using Tapatalk


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Wow Chef that 3 pic looks like crazy set up bet it whistles the ammo down range haha


----------



## Blaze (Apr 6, 2019)

Joey Jfive Lujan said:


> Well .. pretty self explanatory lol .. would like to see photos of your LBS and maybe share a bit of what you think of the LBS ! .. well I'll start it off with one of my favorites ! My 2 favorite things about the LBS is that it is ultra pocketable .. and that it melts into my hand with almost zero tension on the wrist due to not having protruding forks far beyond my hand ... the thing I dont like about the LBS ... is I cant put it DOWN ! Lol .. good day guys !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank looks like a nice piece of Walnut.

Is there a plan template for the LBS? Or which website sells them?


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

BushpotChef said:


> Somehow my post got deleted, and it was long..
> 
> In short I love the LBS. Its good for everything, great size, takes all sorts of setups well and looks great. Here's my daily carry in a few different setups, thanks for the great design Joey - TEAM LBS! :
> 
> ...


Love it! Nice pics man

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Blaze said:


> Joey Jfive Lujan said:
> 
> 
> > Well .. pretty self explanatory lol .. would like to see photos of your LBS and maybe share a bit of what you think of the LBS ! .. well I'll start it off with one of my favorites ! My 2 favorite things about the LBS is that it is ultra pocketable .. and that it melts into my hand with almost zero tension on the wrist due to not having protruding forks far beyond my hand ... the thing I dont like about the LBS ... is I cant put it DOWN ! Lol .. good day guys !
> ...


Thanks buddy! .. it's actually burl maple 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## stevekt (Jul 3, 2012)

I need to install lighter bands on my LBS so I can shoot clay ammo.


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

stevekt said:


> I need to install lighter bands on my LBS so I can shoot clay ammo.


Clay balls are fun to shoot from time to time ! I enjoy them

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

Port boy said:


> Wow Chef that 3 pic looks like crazy set up bet it whistles the ammo down range haha


I agree with Port Boy!

I am...intrigued.

It looks like it can shift gear as it goes... like drag race car.


----------



## Crazy Canuck (Dec 20, 2018)

The LBS has become my favorite frame in the short time I've been shooting it, and they seem to multiply all by themselves!










Keep cranking 'em out Joey!


----------



## Crazy Canuck (Dec 20, 2018)

And somewhat LBS related...










She said I could have it! That's my story, and I'm sticking to it :rofl:


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Crazy Canuck said:


> The LBS has become my favorite frame in the short time I've been shooting it, and they seem to multiply all by themselves!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bro!!! I thought I told you not to feed them after midnight!! Haha .. so glad they are your favorite edc shooter ! .. means alot .. and I sure will !! .. let me know about #5 !  .. ya dude ... she allowed it lol !

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Crazy Canuck said:


> And somewhat LBS related...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol love those candies man!!!! My favorite ever .. so I send them out so others can enjoy them! .. you da man CC!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sticks-n-stones (Apr 21, 2019)

Those little rascals are sweet, I want one! PM sent your way Joey


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Sticks-n-stones said:


> Those little rascals are sweet, I want one! PM sent your way Joey


Thank you buddy ! Glad you like em! 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sticks-n-stones (Apr 21, 2019)

LBS baby! Not the type of slinger I'm used to shooting, but I have to say, I'm really liking it. Super easy to pocket carry it everywhere with me, light, fun to shoot, well made, and good looking. Plus it's getting me shooting OTT more often, glad I got it. Thanks Joey!


----------



## Crazy Canuck (Dec 20, 2018)

Love that color combo Sticks-n-stones. LBS Baby!


----------



## Sticks-n-stones (Apr 21, 2019)

Crazy Canuck said:


> Love that color combo Sticks-n-stones. LBS Baby!


Thank you CC, I'm really liking it too! That Jade and Toxic look good together.


----------



## stevekt (Jul 3, 2012)

Basic Black


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Sticks-n-stones said:


> LBS baby! Not the type of slinger I'm used to shooting, but I have to say, I'm really liking it. Super easy to pocket carry it everywhere with me, light, fun to shoot, well made, and good looking. Plus it's getting me shooting OTT more often, glad I got it. Thanks Joey!


Thank you also brotha .. glad it got there. .. also glad you like it  LBS baby!!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

stevekt said:


> Basic Black


Looks very clean like that buddy  .. nice LBS!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cass (Nov 16, 2020)

Wow, never heard of this type of slingshot! They all look great! What does lbs stand for? I want to try one out. Where can I get one?


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Get from J5 . It stands for ( little big shot ) awesome little frame fella


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Guy above your post


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

My two from the LBS master, love these, so pocketable and accurate.


















































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

My two from the LBS master, love these, so pocketable and accurate.


















































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Oops, double post, sorry guys

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cass (Nov 16, 2020)

Nice!!


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Wow, can't believe I missed this post. 
It's my smallest frame but shoots just like all my larger ones. Love mine!


----------



## Cass (Nov 16, 2020)

Nice but the website is not working.


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

My "Black Widow" is a daily shooter


----------



## Colorado CJ (Apr 2, 2020)

Those are some great looking slingshots!

Are these all custom? I found your site and looked through some of what you have.

I am going to have to save up for one, didn't know I needed one until I saw this thread


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

Cass said:


> Nice but the website is not working.


try PM ing him on here?


----------



## Cass (Nov 16, 2020)

Hi I tried, no response. I have tried all weekend. I might make my own.


----------



## cromag (Jan 17, 2021)

Colorado CJ said:


> Those are some great looking slingshots!
> 
> Are these all custom? I found your site and looked through some of what you have.
> 
> I am going to have to save up for one, didn't know I needed one until I saw this thread


Funny how that works , isn't it?  I didn't even know what a LBS was until I saw this thread and then found myself looking for a template and couldn't find that either , so I cobbled some scraps in the shop together and came up with this walnut oak and maple shooter. One more coat of Tru-oil and it goes to the range.


----------



## Cass (Nov 16, 2020)

Very nice!! Now I have to give it a try. Might use buffalo horn.


----------



## Cass (Nov 16, 2020)

Hi, do you have any measurement on this?? How wide are the forks, and how large overall? Thanks


----------



## cromag (Jan 17, 2021)

Cass said:


> Hi, do you have any measurement on this?? How wide are the forks, and how large overall? Thanks


Wish I had some , I used a bottle cap and made the tips 25mm , about 3 3/4" long and fits my bear paw hand well,,,,,wing it!


----------



## Cass (Nov 16, 2020)

Great !!! Thanks


----------



## David D (Oct 20, 2020)

Excuse my ignorance but what does "LBS" stand for and what are the characteristics? I might have to make one.


----------



## cromag (Jan 17, 2021)

David D said:


> Excuse my ignorance but what does "LBS" stand for and what are the characteristics? I might have to make one.


Been there as well ,,,LBS --little big shot

https://j5slingshots.com/product-category/lbs/


----------



## David D (Oct 20, 2020)

cromag said:


> David D said:
> 
> 
> > Excuse my ignorance but what does "LBS" stand for and what are the characteristics? I might have to make one.
> ...


Thanks Cromag for the definition and the link. Maybe when I get my income tax return I can consider buying one.


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

LBS baby!! 









Sent from my LM-Q720 using Tapatalk


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Guys you can not make anything better than the man himself. It’s also rude to make a guys frame without permission it’s the unwritten law


----------

